# Kylie faces.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Dragged the camera out on the porch to play with while we waited on my kid to get home from school. I *really* like these.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Love them all, but that last photo with her nose in the air is priceless.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> Love them all, but that last photo with her nose in the air is priceless.


Thanks. That one kind of cracks me up. Typical her.

Here are the rest of them:




































(I like *that* one a lot, too- blissed out little dog.)


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

SO sweet! Awesome pics, and great expressions. The last one I think is my favorite...looks like she is trying to be aloof lol.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Awww hehe! I love all her expressions!! And love Kylie. She's just so darn cute!


----------



## CalliePup (May 19, 2014)

Love all of her faces!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Greater Swiss said:


> SO sweet! Awesome pics, and great expressions. The last one I think is my favorite...looks like she is trying to be aloof lol.


It is my favorite I think, too, or the very first one. She looks all haughty but was actually just sniffing really REALLY hard at the breeze. 



CandyLeopard said:


> Awww hehe! I love all her expressions!! And love Kylie. She's just so darn cute!


She is a great, great, *funny* little dog. 



CalliePup said:


> Love all of her faces!!


Thanks! She's a cute little thing.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She has the cutest face!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

She's very photogenic. I like how they came out. I LOVE the last photo you showed, where she's got her nose in the air like "pfft, Im too good for you" lol, adore it.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

jade5280 said:


> She has the cutest face!


And knows how to use it against the easily manipulated (Ie: My husband) 



BostonBullMama said:


> She's very photogenic. I like how they came out. I LOVE the last photo you showed, where she's got her nose in the air like "pfft, Im too good for you" lol, adore it.


That... actually is pretty much her attitude toward a whole lot of things. Not really because dog, but she sure comes across that way.


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

sweetheart


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Kylie honestly exudes so much attitude in all her photos haha  What a cutie!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, guys. A bunch.

I can't be bothered to start a new thread, so.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

CptJack said:


>


I'm seriously in love with this picture. I have this notion of her as a very "not silly" dog, and this picture makes me laugh.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I adore that whole yawning series.
_
Look at my teefs! Look . . . look more . . . derp!

Are you making fun of me? That's not nice. I'm too good for you!_


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She is not OFTEN goofy, but man when she is she really, really, really is and I adore it.

I like your read on her thought processes, Amaryllis. Seems accurate enough to ME.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I groomed Kylie today. Not just the standard paws and butt trimming I've been doing, but bathed, blow dried, clipped all over, shaved her stomach down, the whole thing.

End result?









Bald bellies are nice for cooling off.


















I didn't touch her ears or tail. Everything else got a half inch to inch taken off and it... really doesn't show all that much, somehow.




























Definitely confirmed to me that she's fat, though :/


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Fat or not, she's still beautiful.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She is and I absolutely adore her. 

I'm also dragging her to the vet to have some blood work done. I adore her, but with her exercise level and diet, there is no way she should be overweight, but she *definitely* is.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been a member of the forums for a while, pop in off and on but never post much, but I have to say I've always though in my lurkings that Kylie is a really beautiful girl. So expressive, too! Love these pictures.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Such a character!! I love the one of her between the rocks. You did a good job on her haircut too!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I'm certainly crazy about her ;-)

Also double thanks re: hair-cut! I was kind of scared it was going to look awful, but it's cute.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

She is so adorable.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Lol. Somebody was just done with me.

I finished balding her. Hopefully, that will get us through the summer. It's weird, I usually prefer floofy dogs, but she looks so much like she did when she was a puppy (except the insane tail) that I'm kind of in love with this.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Your dog is adorable ... the first thing that popped into my head though was ... you have a couch on your porch?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Elliriyanna said:


> Your dog is adorable ... the first thing that popped into my head though was ... you have a couch on your porch?


Yep - and a love seat, too. We replaced our living room furniture and moved the old stuff to the porch. There's an overhanging roof in all directions, so it stays dry. It'll be moved along and hauled off before winter, but for now it's a nice place to flop and read once in a while.


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

She's stunning. I love how her face can go from serious to goofy lol


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

CrystalGSD said:


> She's stunning. I love how her face can go from serious to goofy lol


Thank you!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

She has so much personality! So cute.


----------

